# The Front Door



## enc

I'd been planning on giving this UPVC door a makeover For some time and as im running out of jobs.... the time was right :lol:

Heres the door i think its about 7 years old.. still in good nick though the frame around the glass is discoloring slightly and i hate the brass effect ironware.










yuck,,,



















I picked up some enamel aerosol from ebay. I havent a clue how hard wearing this stuff is but, i have nothing to loose... if it doesn't last i can replace the metal work later.










The metalwork is anodised aluminum. Ready for flatting with 600 grit and wire wool










doesnt look too bad...for now 




























Time to gather the tackle ...










The door was washed down with sugar soap and dried it was then wiped over with methylated spirit and dried off.
To key the door for paint it was flatted with wire wool and 600 grit sandpaper, brushed off then wiped down again with meths before a final wipe over with a tack cloth.










The door numbers wont be replaced so the screw holes were filled with isopon plastic filler


----------



## enc

Masking up ...



















This is the paint i used ... its fantastic stuff...










id bought a mini roller but as the door has a "grain" i gained better results using a brush


----------



## N16k_W

Looks great. Much more modern and a lot cheaper than replacing the door


----------



## Kev.O

That looks amazing. Gutted I have a smooth PVC door otherwise I would be doing that too.


----------



## petemattw

Kev.O said:


> That looks amazing. Gutted I have a smooth PVC door otherwise I would be doing that too.


You can paint for pvc doors! Just did my girlfriends


----------



## enc

Kev.O said:


> That looks amazing. Gutted I have a smooth PVC door otherwise I would be doing that too.


The paint works on all surfaces and materials. will be fine on smooth UPVC. I also did my widow sills (not frames) which are concrete. ill get some pics tomorrow when its light


----------



## VW STEVE.

Looks great & right up to date. The brass ironware does look old these days.


----------



## Steveom2

Blimey what a brilliant transformation 👍


----------



## WHIZZER

looks great where did you get the paint from ?


----------



## enc

WHIZZER said:


> looks great where did you get the paint from ?


Thanks mate. ordered paint from Glenwood Paint supplies through Amazon. 
They said it could be up to 10 days delivery but was here within 4 days.


----------



## enc

all trim now installed..










even polished and sealed the letterbox


----------



## Kev_mk3

looks totally new fantastic stuff


----------



## RS3

Looks so much better. Good Job:thumb:


----------



## Russ

Awesome, looks brand new, ultra modern.


----------



## Andyblue

That looks amazing, excellent job, well done...


----------



## nbray67

That Bedec paint is supposed to be excellent paint, not cheap mind but very good. Toolstation stock this brand also.

Cracking transformation indeed.


----------



## James_R

Lovely stuff enc

The finish you have by brush is really good.
The grain in the door still looks proper.

Nice work, hats off on the painting of the door furniture too.
Miles better in silver than brass


----------



## Cookies

That's a fantastic job. Really well done!!

Cheers 

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## baxlin

Kev.O said:


> That looks amazing. Gutted I have a smooth PVC door otherwise I would be doing that too.


Not necessarily for external front door (the OP's looks fantastic, btw), but this might help for smooth surfaces.

I have smooth finish Colonial style 6 panel internal doors throughout the house, and to avoid brush marks I 'slap' the paint on with a brush, then go over it with a sponge mini roller. This gives a slightly stippled effect, factory finish-like. I do the door frames, and painted window sills in the same way.

I use a sheen finish paint rather than high gloss.


----------



## baxlin

This is the finish I get


----------



## sshooie

Great result, I'd personally have bought new hardware for the difference and time taken tbf.

We had an old metal composite door when we moved in here, about 10 years old att he time and I did similar but used a gloss roller and got a really good finish.

The current composite door is already showing signs of feint scratches on the chrome handle from the wife's rings.


----------



## enc

Few more with the new number plaque and holes filled in the brickwork.... oh and a new bell :lol:

the porch light will be going once i get something more appropriate


----------



## dholdi

Great job, looks much better now.
The OCD in me would treat it to one of these.


----------



## Juke_Fan

Fantastic job, a real turn around. Keep us posted re how well the paint performs.


----------



## Coops

Did the same on our front and back doors about 2 years ago.Front had worn slightly so gave it another coat last week.


----------



## AnthonyUK

Looks really good/ A massive improvement IMO.
I have slightly similar internal doors and use a mini roller with a slight pile which works well.

I would also lose the fake lead on the windows for a more contemporary look.


----------



## JB052

Can I ask which bell you went for? Our mains powered one needs updating.
Also interested to see what light fitting you use to complete the refresh.


----------



## Pauly.22

Those plastic Victorian style lights are the worst thing around, get on eBay and get a proper vintage porch light. Look so much neater. 

Door looks good.


----------



## Derekh929

Great turn around looking very modern know


----------



## Rundie

House number looks good, got one myself. The chromed metal posts are crap though, mine blistered with corrosion after a few months so I made my own out of polished stainless steel.


----------



## enc

JB052 said:


> Can I ask which bell you went for? Our mains powered one needs updating.
> Also interested to see what light fitting you use to complete the refresh.


This is the bell...

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Wireless...405a89941f309dae04f9&ampid=PL_CLK&clp=2334524

one button two receiver version... its bloody loud 

this is the type of porch loght we are looking at

https://www.fruugo.co.uk/searchligh...nlight-in-stainless-steel/p-19291142-42450866


----------



## enc

Rundie said:


> House number looks good, got one myself. The chromed metal posts are crap though, mine blistered with corrosion after a few months so I made my own out of polished stainless steel.


ill keep an eye on it...


----------

